# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash post-election radio interview

## malkusm

YouTube - &#x202a;Justin Amash on MPS&#x202c;&lrm;

Excellent....mentions F.A. Hayek, Henry Hazlitt, and Frederic Bastiat as economists he admired, as well as Ron Paul.

----------


## Kludge

It's pretty exciting to hear Amash openly proclaim Ron Paul as a personal hero. I'm still unreasonably skeptical of how he'll vote regarding foreign policy, but it's becoming increasingly exciting knowing Amash is almost certainly going to be winning in the GE. I really regret not following his campaign more closely before his primary.

----------


## Aratus

did he excitedly pinch himself at least  three times...? 
his acutem and luck could hold! this is a gop year!!!

----------


## brenden.b

> It's pretty exciting to hear Amash openly proclaim Ron Paul as a personal hero. I'm still unreasonably skeptical of how he'll vote regarding foreign policy, but it's becoming increasingly exciting knowing Amash is almost certainly going to be winning in the GE. I really regret not following his campaign more closely before his primary.


As far as I know, Amash is a committed non-interventionist. The wording in his policy stance on his website is even less hawkish than Rand's foreign policy statement.

----------


## Kludge

> As far as I know, Amash is a committed non-interventionist. The wording in his policy stance on his website is even less hawkish than Rand's foreign policy statement.


I know what Dubya said, too. Amash has a solid record as a libertarian regarding domestic policy, but I dislike the idea of supporting anyone I don't know - whether personally or by voting record (on foreign policy in this case).

----------


## brenden.b

> I know what Dubya said, too. Amash has a solid record as a libertarian regarding domestic policy, but I dislike the idea of supporting anyone I don't know - whether personally or by voting record (on foreign policy in this case).


Same with Rand, Lawson, etc?

----------


## Kludge

> Same with Rand, Lawson, etc?


I'm familiar enough with Lawson to trust him. I'm very skeptical of Rand. I don't have much of an opinion on Amash's dedication to non-interventionism -- I haven't heard enough about him.

----------


## brenden.b

> I'm familiar enough with Lawson to trust him. I'm very skeptical of Rand. I don't have much of an opinion on Amash's dedication to non-interventionism -- I haven't heard enough about him.


Fair enough. The only reason I ask is that there has been a lot of criticism towards Amash on his foreign policy based on statements that he supposedly made, but no one has any physical evidence that such statements were made. 

There is room to be skeptical, but it should be based on something, not just phantom statements.

----------


## specsaregood

> I'm very skeptical of Rand.


You better bow down before the aqua-buddha b*tch.

----------


## biles1234

Well said, Brenden. The statement on Amash's website encapsulates his foreign policy views pretty well. Amash may favor more defense spending than Ron Paul (which should not come as a surprise...), but I have never heard him support aggressive invasions or nation building of any sort.

----------


## Tangoland

in this interview he states that he looks up to Paul Ryan??????????

http://www.ryanforcongress.com/War_on_Terrorism.aspx

http://www.ryanforcongress.com/Homeland_Security.aspx

then goes onto say about Ron Paul "though we dont always agree on everything"

any thoughts folks?

----------


## malkusm

> in this interview he states that he looks up to Paul Ryan??????????
> 
> http://www.ryanforcongress.com/War_on_Terrorism.aspx
> 
> http://www.ryanforcongress.com/Homeland_Security.aspx
> 
> then goes onto say about Ron Paul "though we dont always agree on everything"
> 
> any thoughts folks?


He still has an election to win. If you're concerned about his legitimacy of Amash as a liberty candidate....

*2008 Presidential Donations for AMASH, JUSTIN A.*

AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT GRAND RAPIDS MI 49546 01/06/2008 $100 Ron Paul 
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT GRAND RAPIDS MI 49546 10/21/2007 $100 Ron Paul 
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT GRAND RAPIDS MI 49546 11/10/2007 $100 Ron Paul 
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT GRAND RAPIDS MI 49546 12/15/2007 $400 Ron Paul 
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT GRAND RAPIDS MI 49546 11/05/2007 $100 Ron Paul 
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT GRAND RAPIDS MI 49546 11/29/2007 $100 Ron Paul 
AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT GRAND RAPIDS MI 49546 12/02/2007 $59 Ron Paul 

*Pages that Justin Amash "Likes" on Facebook:*
Henry Hazlitt, Gun Owners of America, Institute for Justice, Campaign for Liberty, Ludwig von Mises Institute, Reason Magazine, Young Americans for Liberty, Students For Liberty, Republican Liberty Caucus, The Independent Institute, Foundation for Economic Education, The Cato Institute, F.A. Hayek, Frederic Bastiat

----------


## Tangoland

> He still has an election to win. If you're concerned about his legitimacy of Amash as a liberty candidate....
> 
> *2008 Presidential Donations for AMASH, JUSTIN A.*
> 
> AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
> MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT GRAND RAPIDS MI 49546 01/06/2008 $100 Ron Paul 
> AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
> MICHIGAN INDUSTRIAL TOOLS/CONSULTANT GRAND RAPIDS MI 49546 10/21/2007 $100 Ron Paul 
> AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR. 
> ...


yeah it doesn't add up so your suggesting that he is just saying that to get elected?

----------


## Tangoland

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikiped...i/Justin_Amash

John McCain????

During the 2008 presidential primaries, Amash donated to the campaigns of Congressman Ron Paul and John McCain.[7]

----------


## Tangoland

http://fundrace.huffingtonpost.com/n...h&fname=Justin

Justin Amash Donated 

$500 to John McCain for President in 08

$200 to Bush in 04 

interesting

----------


## brenden.b

I feel like we have already discussed this...

Comparatively speaking, his contributions to Bush and McCain are significantly smaller than his contributions to Ron Paul. Amash is a Republican and, like a good Republican, he threw the party a bone during tough election years.

----------


## brenden.b

One other thing...Many people in this movement, including myself, are late comers. I supported Bush and McCain, but have since aligned myself strictly with the Liberty movement. Newcomers are and should be welcome to this movement, otherwise it will never grow. Besides, check his voting record in the state house. It is almost identical in philosophy to that of Ron in the U.S. House.

Anything else you want to dig up?

----------


## Tangoland

> I feel like we have already discussed this...
> 
> Comparatively speaking, his contributions to Bush and McCain are significantly smaller than his contributions to Ron Paul. Amash is a Republican and, like a good Republican, he threw the party a bone during tough election years.


Well let's see, I will request an interview with him and ask him about his support for Paul Ryan and what exactly he disagrees with Ron Paul about as per this interview on the thread we are working from...

I will also ask why he donated to McCain and Bush so we can clear that up too.

Personally, I would never donate to McCain nor make excuses for anyone who did.

I will keep you posted

----------


## brenden.b

> yeah it doesn't add up so your suggesting that he is just saying that to get elected?


And Rand has spoken kindly of Mitch McConnell recently. Does that change your opinion of him? You can't be grenade throwers this early on. Our candidates would be laughed into irrelevance if they took the hard line that some on this forum suggest they would be better off doing.

----------


## brenden.b

> Well let's see, I will request an interview with him and ask him about his support for Paul Ryan and what exactly he disagrees with Ron Paul about as per this interview on the thread we are working from...
> 
> I will also ask why he donated to McCain and Bush so we can clear that up too.
> 
> Personally, I would never donate to McCain nor make excuses for anyone who did.
> 
> I will keep you posted


And Rand's disagreement's with his father?

----------


## Tangoland

> One other thing...Many people in this movement, including myself, are late comers. I supported Bush and McCain, but have since aligned myself strictly with the Liberty movement. Newcomers are and should be welcome to this movement, otherwise it will never grow. Besides, check his voting record in the state house. It is almost identical in philosophy to that of Ron in the U.S. House.
> 
> Anything else you want to dig up?


I am a recovering neocon and totally understand when someone has changed their view.

However, Justin donated to McCain after donating to Ron Paul. 

Additionally, the above interview was this month, Amash admiring Paul Ryan? and stating he has differences with Ron Paul so why would he and Ron Paul have identical philosophy if he says otherwise?

Curious...

----------


## Tangoland

> And Rand's disagreement's with his father?


I can interview Rand and pass along your question to him if it helps clear up any concerns you have about him...Rand will be straight forward i'm sure

BUT

You are changing the subject and all I am doing is asking questions about Amash I dont know much about him and am trying to understand what the deal is here

----------


## brenden.b

I'm fine with Rand and I know about his disagreements, and honestly I understand the game, that Rand cannot take the hardline, that he has a state-wide election to win.

I am not changing the subject, I am checking for consistency. So many people want to come on here and dig up reasons why we shouldn't support Amash, but on the other end, Rand gets a free pass because he is the son of Ron. I'm not saying that we should give Amash a free pass, skepticism is good, but over-analyzing every little bit of data available and looking for reasons not to support, instead of looking at the reasons why we SHOULD support him, is counter-productive.

Also, take a look at what his opponents have said about him during the primary. They are the ones who labeled him as a dangerous libertarian who is too ideologically pure to be an effective legislator.

While spending so much time super-analyzing his favorable comment about Paul Ryan, you missed the fact that he also mentioned F.A. Hayek and company.


Look at his voting record in the State House. He has a record to back up what he believes, Rand does not. In such an instance, I would put my weight on the guy who has a voting record versus the one who does not.

----------


## biles1234

Tangoland, you're a know-nothing cultist if you expect Justin Amash to agree with you or Ron Paul on every single issue.

I'm glad Amash doesn't agree with RP on every issue. I don't agree with RP on every issue. I'd be scared if I did. It means he is independent and can think for himself. Amash can also say he looks up to RP and Paul Ryan, without compromising a commitment to liberty.

Although Ryan is hawkish on foreign policy, he is a solid economic libertarian (most of the time). Us RP fans should be happy that out of 535 members of Congress, the 2 first names of individuals he looked up included RON PAUL.

I doubt Amash will take time to be "interviewed" by you and I don't blame him. Your attitude and rudeness on here and on Amash's Facebook page is asinine.

----------


## Tangoland

> Tangoland, you're a know-nothing cultist if you expect Justin Amash to agree with you or Ron Paul on every single issue.
> 
> I'm glad Amash doesn't agree with RP on every issue. I don't agree with RP on every issue. I'd be scared if I did. It means he is independent and can think for himself. Amash can also say he looks up to RP and Paul Ryan, without compromising a commitment to liberty.
> 
> Although Ryan is hawkish on foreign policy, he is a solid economic libertarian (most of the time). Us RP fans should be happy that out of 535 members of Congress, the 2 first names of individuals he looked up included RON PAUL.
> 
> I doubt Amash will take time to be "interviewed" by you and I don't blame him. Your attitude and rudeness on here and on Amash's Facebook page is asinine.


So, you attack me rather than allow me to ask questions? Interesting

----------


## Tangoland

> I'm fine with Rand and I know about his disagreements, and honestly I understand the game, that Rand cannot take the hardline, that he has a state-wide election to win.
> 
> I am not changing the subject, I am checking for consistency. So many people want to come on here and dig up reasons why we shouldn't support Amash, but on the other end, Rand gets a free pass because he is the son of Ron. I'm not saying that we should give Amash a free pass, skepticism is good, but over-analyzing every little bit of data available and looking for reasons not to support, instead of looking at the reasons why we SHOULD support him, is counter-productive.
> 
> Also, take a look at what his opponents have said about him during the primary. They are the ones who labeled him as a dangerous libertarian who is too ideologically pure to be an effective legislator.
> 
> While spending so much time super-analyzing his favorable comment about Paul Ryan, you missed the fact that he also mentioned F.A. Hayek and company.
> 
> 
> Look at his voting record in the State House. He has a record to back up what he believes, Rand does not. In such an instance, I would put my weight on the guy who has a voting record versus the one who does not.


Thanks for you thoughts and you are right I need to check into his voting record and will. And what his opponents said as well. Any links specifically from opponent attacks?

I do know that he did great on the Liberty Pac score and Ron endorsed him. I also have posted positive articles about him on my site so I am not attacking the guy. 

However, I do have questions about him.

----------


## Michigan11

Tangoland,

Go to his site and get on his facebook, and check out his voting record. He is trying to win an election like Rand, but he is 100% one of us. Do your research, google, etc.. He even responds to posts on his facebook, who else do you know that would do that?

----------


## Tangoland

> Tangoland,
> 
> Go to his site and get on his facebook, and check out his voting record. He is trying to win an election like Rand, but he is 100% one of us. Do your research, google, etc.. He even responds to posts on his facebook, who else do you know that would do that?


That's good if he responds to posts on FB glad to hear it.

I will request an interview and leave it at that sorry to ruffle feathers I realize you guys like him. But I do have questions and this video brought them to mind.

BTW there are other candidates who are involved directly with their FB which is whats great about the Liberty Movement. BJ Lawson, RJ Harris, Adam Kokesh and they even post here on RPF.

Has Amash posted or responded here? If so, let me know.

----------


## Michigan11

> That's good if he responds to posts on FB glad to hear it.
> 
> I will request an interview and leave it at that sorry to ruffle feathers I realize you guys like him. But I do have questions and this video brought them to mind.
> 
> BTW there are other candidates who are involved directly with their FB which is whats great about the Liberty Movement. BJ Lawson, RJ Harris, Adam Kokesh and they even post here on RPF.
> 
> Has Amash posted or responded here? If so, let me know.


Well Amash has posted his votes and reasoning on his facebook, while he was serving as a state rep in the house. That is very rare... the last I've read he is only one of 2 doing that.  That is alot different than just posting as a candidate running for office.

----------


## Tangoland

> Well Amash has posted his votes and reasoning on his facebook, while he was serving as a state rep in the house. That is very rare... the last I've read he is only one of 2 doing that.  That is alot different than just posting as a candidate running for office.


That's cool 

I'm sifting through this now:

http://www.votesmart.org/voting_cate...?can_id=105566

----------


## flower

> Well Amash has posted his votes and reasoning on his facebook, while he was serving as a state rep in the house. That is very rare... the last I've read he is only one of 2 doing that.  That is alot different than just posting as a candidate running for office.



re: only one of two--  

who is the other politician that you're thinking of?  If it's not Bob Genetski (State Rep for MI's District 88 .... Justin Amash's neighboring district) then you might be able to add another to your list.  


Bob was voted 'King Conservative' this last year....  and he was even a freshman legistlator! He was "crowned" having only one more 'No' vote to his credit than Justin Amash.)


Anyways, I'm pretty sure that he post ALL of his votes on FB (I know that he posts live, during session comments along with his voting record...   )

'ere....  check 'em out--


http://www.facebook.com/bobgenetski

----------


## biles1234

Tangoland:

www.michiganvotes.org

The best resource for looking up Mr. Amash's voting record. Find just one vote in there that is anti-liberty. I dare you to find a _single_ one

----------


## K466

Great interview, of a great liberty candidate!

----------

